# Turbo Trainer noise



## Sellyb (12 Oct 2013)

I have recently put a deposit on a top floor modern build flat for rent, and am suddenly panicking about whether my Tacx Imagic Turbo Trainer will disturb the neighbours. I have a trainer tyre, which I use, but I am trying to gauge how many people have problems on this front, and how many are in this situation with no problem. Does foam matting make much difference? The floors are imitation wood with no carpet! Help please, as I really need to make the decision by Monday. Thanks in anticipation.
I use it for one hour on a Wednesday & Thursday evening probably 7pm and Sat/Sun if the weather is bad! I have always been ground floor with tiled floor and no neighbours previously, so it was never a problem.


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Oct 2013)

Never had a complaint, but I have carpets, I would advise putting some sort of mat down, but you should be fine.


----------



## Sellyb (12 Oct 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Never had a complaint, but I have carpets, I would advise putting some sort of mat down, but you should be fine.





Rob3rt said:


> Never had a complaint, but I have carpets, I would advise putting some sort of mat down, but you should be fine.


Thank you. Is yours turbo with the fan noise too?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (12 Oct 2013)

Depending on the floor construction it could be an issue. My turbo doesn't make noise as such, more of a vibration like a washing machine. If yours is similar and the neighbours can deal with a wAshing machine they should have no issue with.your turbo. I'd be inclined to pop round for a chat and let them know what it is etc maybe. 
I have a bkool mat designed to kill the vibration and stop the unit slipping. I to have a laminate floor.
If necessary maybe two such mats on top of each other would work better.

If noise becomes a real problem you can get sound proofing sheets to put under the mat. I would use the dense material used in recording studios, not foam but a thin layer or dense material designed to put under carpets or solid laminate flooring. 
Places like studiospares.com stock.it.
You could cut this to the shape of your matt and place it under it like a tent footprint.

Failing that issue the neighbours with ear plugs


----------



## BigonaBianchi (12 Oct 2013)

Here is a link to what I mentioned above

http://www.studiospares.com/sound-insulation/acoustistop-12mx3m-sound-blocking-sheet/invt/465070


----------



## BigonaBianchi (12 Oct 2013)

I think with a concrete floor you should be ok. The problem would be worse in a modern build with non concrete floors.


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Oct 2013)

Sellyb said:


> Thank you. Is yours turbo with the fan noise too?



It is a fluid based resistance unit on mine.


----------



## Herzog (12 Oct 2013)

Before you buy anything, I would check with your new neighbors first to see if it's a problem. Could be a nice way of introducing yourself!


----------



## MarkF (12 Oct 2013)

If it's modern with a beam and block floor, it shouldn't be a problem. Get some carpet offcuts or roofing geotextile underlay, £3-4 per sq/m, to be sure, that is very dense stuff.

Be sure to take the playing cards off your spokes.


----------



## Herzog (13 Oct 2013)

User13710 said:


> Is that meant to be a joke? A new neighbour knocks on the door and says she's planning to ride a bicycle full tilt upstairs which might make some noise and would that be OK, and that's a nice way of introducing oneself?
> 
> FWIW I think turbo trainers might be intended for use in the garage, not over the top of someone else's bedroom when there isn't even a carpet to deaden the noise. Sheesh.



Not at all, a bit of decency. Something along the lines of "I'm planing to do X, Y and Z, please feel free to let me know if it disturbs you..etc..

Better than a very noisy and potentially disruptive introduction!


----------



## Amri (11 Jun 2021)

Herzog said:


> Not at all, a bit of decency. Something along the lines of "I'm planing to do X, Y and Z, please feel free to let me know if it disturbs you..etc..
> 
> Better than a very noisy and potentially disruptive introduction!


Having just moved . I spoke to my upstairs neighbour about their Laminate and level of noise coming from them just walking on it . Nicely asked if they wld consider putting a cple of wee non slip runner mats at the noisiest parts ?They chose not to . Instead a few weeks later , informed me they are have a Turbo Resistance Trainer coming next week . Realy ? Don't understand some peoples Logic at all ?


----------

